# Leopard gecko poor eyesight?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello,

I have a female leopard gecko who's around a year old. She's healthy and putting on weight nicely, and only had the vets 2 months ago. However when she sees food she seems to pause and then strike and misses the target when it's still, she gets it eventually, but she doesn't seem to see it? There's nothing in her eyes and no abnormalities, I monitor all sheds. She's been like this since I got her but it was my first gecko so i assumed this was stress or normal. I have 1 strip UV bulb and no other lights.

My other female(who's kept with the one above) catches the food instantly so different to my other female. I'm sure both get enough food ect.. and as I said, the poor eyesight one is putting on weight nicely.

So I was wondering if this is normal (that may sound stupid but I may as well ask) or if she's poor eyesighted?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

leos dont have the greatest eye coordination  mine iwll often miss too xD


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Phew!  I just have a clumsy gecko then! She's very dipsy and slow, she just chills out on me. Then the other one darts everywhere and god forbid if my hand goes in the viv! She's getting used to me now though, when i went to put their poo in the loo (like 5 steps away from the viv) I come back to her out of the hide and heading over to the glass thinking she can escape :L She's a smart one! Until she tries to escape though tht bit that still had glass :L!


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Bob is exactly the same and has terrible co-ordination. The hoppers just stroll past him and practically wave!:flrt:


----------

